# INTP? INFJ? Cookies for the person that find my type!



## Finagle (Jun 4, 2011)

Fun fact: My ENFP sister (100% sure that she is one) look more like a SP than I do (very adventurous), and I see myself more as a NT than a SP (bookworm). I have read that it's common for ISTP to see themselves as NT... I guess that's true.

If I compare myself to her, it's very clear that she is way more open to new things than me. She actually NEED change to be happy.
I thought that was just a question of being Ne dominant instead of secondary.

By the way, being an ISTP doesn't surprise me so much... it's the fact that it seems I am a more stereotypical one that i thought. I'm not a super special snowflake anymore.


----------

